# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Կանաչ խնջույք

## Grieg

Սիրելի բուսակեր հասարակության լիիրավ անդամներ:  :Scenic: 

Սիրով հրավիրում ենք Ձեզ ներկա գտնվելու Բանջարեղենամրգային խնջույքին, որն այս անգամ նվիրվում է կենդանիների պաշտպանությանը:
Մենք էլ այս կերպ ենք փորձում մեր ներդրումն ունենալ մեր  սիրելի կենդանիների կյանքի պահպանման հարցում:

Խնջույքը տեղի կունենա *կիրակի օրը /Հոկտեմբեր 5/* բուսաբանական այգում~ խոտերի վրա~Ժամը 17:00~կենդանիների դիմակներով~ 
Խնջուքի պարտադիր պայմաններից մեկը
1. Ձեր բոլորի մասնակցությունն է   :Smile: 
2. Ձեր հետ ունեցեք խոտաբույսերից թուրմեր, ինչպես նաև, թարմությամբ հագեցած բուսական սնունդ, որպեսզի միմյանց հյուրասիրենք մեր իսկ ձեռքերով պատրաստած կերակուրները:  :Nyam: 

Խրախուսելի է նաև այս ապրելակերպով հետաքրքվող անձանց ներկայությունը~
Դե միասին փորձենք խթանել բուսակեր հասարակության աճը~

Ապրենք առողջ~  :Wink: 
Փրկենք Կենդանիների կյանքը~  :Ok: 

կհանդիպենք  :Bye:

----------


## ivy

Գրիգ, ողջունում եմ կենդանիներին պաշտպանելու քո այդ ակնհայտ մղումն ու դրա համար արվող ձեռնարկումները։
Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե բուսաբանական այգում կենդանիների դիմակներով բուսակերների խնջույքը ինչով պիտի նպաստի կենդանիների պաշտպանությունը։ Բուսակերները, այսպես, թե այնպես, ամենուր իրենց բուսական սնունդն են ուտում։ Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե այդ միջոցառումը կազմակերպվի հատուկ մսակերների համար, որպեսզի նրանք տեսնեն, թե ինչքան ճոխ ու համով կարող է լինել բացարձակապես անմիս սնունդը։ 
Եվ գուցե արժե ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել առանց կենդանիների դիմակների՞...

----------


## Grieg

> Գրիգ, ողջունում եմ կենդանիներին պաշտպանելու քո այդ ակնհայտ մղումն ու դրա համար արվող ձեռնարկումները։
> Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե բուսաբանական այգում կենդանիների դիմակներով բուսակերների խնջույքը ինչով պիտի նպաստի կենդանիների պաշտպանությունը։ Բուսակերները, այսպես, թե այնպես, ամենուր իրենց բուսական սնունդն են ուտում։ Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե այդ միջոցառումը կազմակերպվի հատուկ մսակերների համար, որպեսզի նրանք տեսնեն, թե ինչքան ճոխ ու համով կարող է լինել բացարձակապես անմիս սնունդը։ 
> Եվ գուցե արժե ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել առանց կենդանիների դիմակների՞...


Այվի մեռսի որ չես թողում թեման մեռնի ! :Smile: 
նկատեցի որ տեքստը բավականին խառնա կազմված..

խնջույքը իհարկե ոչ միայն բուսակերների համար այլ նաև մսով սնվողների համար ովքեր ունեն հետաքրքրություն այդ ապրելակերպի հանդեպ,  պայմանը այն է լինելու, որ խնջույքի ընթացքում լինելու է միրջ և բանջարեղեն , ո~չ միս և ո~չ ել ձուկ և ոչ էլ ձու  նաև այն, որ ամեն մեկը պետք է բերի իր հետ իր պատրաստած բուսական սնունդը

դե  իսկ դիմակների հարցում իհարկե պարտադիր չի այն ուղղակի միտք է, որը կապված է կենդանիների պաշտպանության միջազգային օրվա հետ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խնջույքը իհարկե ոչ միայն բուսակերների համար այլ նաև մսով սնվողների համար ովքեր ունեն հետաքրքրություն այդ ապրելակերպի հանդեպ, միակ պայմանը այն է լինելու, որ խնջույքի ընթացքում լինելու է միրջ և բանջարեղեն , *ո~չ միս և ո~չ ել ձուկ և ոչ էլ ձու*


Լավ է՝ էս մասը նշեցիր, թե չէ ես ձու ուտում եմ, մեկ-մեկ էլ ձուկ:  :LOL:  Իսկ մեղր ընդունվու՞մ է: 
Ես ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգամ  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

> Լավ է՝ էս մասը նշեցիր, թե չէ ես ձու ուտում եմ, մեկ-մեկ էլ ձուկ:  Իսկ մեղր ընդունվու՞մ է: 
> Ես ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգամ


հա  :Smile:  
ուրախ եմ, որ կգաս  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե հաջողվի, կփորձեմ մեր պարտեզի խաղողից բերել  :Smile: 
Աշխատելու եմ հնարավորինս առողջարար սնունդ բերել, այսինքն՝ երևի խմոր էլ չլինի:

----------


## Amaru

էէէէ  :Sad:  ես մտածում էի՝ առավոտյան ենք խնջույքն անելու...  :Sad:  չեմ գալու, հաստատ  :Sad:

----------


## Grieg

> էէէէ  ես մտածում էի՝ առավոտյան ենք խնջույքն անելու...  չեմ գալու, հաստատ


ափսոս , շատ ափսոս  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
ես ել մի ճաշ կբերեմ որի անունը դրել եմ "բորշ առանց բորշի"  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

> ափսոս , շատ ափսոս 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> ես ել մի ճաշ կբերեմ որի անունը դրել եմ "բորշ առանց բորշի"


ես քեզ բան պիտի տայի, չէ՞  :Sad:  կներես  :Sad: (((

համ էլ կնկարվե՛ք) ճաշերն էլ կնկարեք)

----------


## նախշուն

> էէէէ  ես մտածում էի՝ առավոտյան ենք խնջույքն անելու...  չեմ գալու, հաստատ


Հահ , դեռ խնջույքներ կանենք~~
Առատ Բերքահավաքի  տարի էր~~
Շատ կուզենայի բացառապես Բանջարեղեն, Մրգեղեն, Հատապտուղ, Ընդեղենով նշեյինք~~ 
Ավելին, հում սնունդը , բոլորիս հայտնի է իր էներգետիկ տեսանկյունից շատ ավելին է տալիս~~
Մոտ օրերս վերադարձա Բջնիից~խոստանում եմ բերել ԸՆԿՈՒՅԶՆԵՐ, ԽՆՁՈՐ, ախր շատ արևային են է~~ Մրգերը~
Իսկույն զգում ես երբ ընդունում ես նրանց քո մեջ~~
Մի տեսակ արևանում ես, .....,
Օրգանիզմս մեկ ամիս առաջ հրաժարվեց տարբեր տեսակի ուտեստներից ու շեշտը դրեց ԽԱՂՈՂԻ վրա~~
հմմ, դե ես էլ համաձայնվեցի~
Այդ ինչ էր կատարվում, օրեկան այդքան խաղող~~արև, արև,  ջուր~~ և մի տեսակ օդային համի զգացում կար~~այնուհետև  վառող խաղողին ավելացվեց Յոդաշատ ընկույզը~~այդ երկու էներգիաների ԽԱՂԻ արանքում հայտնվեցի *ես:* 
*Ու սկսեցի զգալ ինչ ուտում եմ, ԴԱՌՆԱԼ ինչ ուտում եմ~~*
*հիշեցի հնագույն խոսքերից...*

*Ես այն եմ, ինչ ուտում եմ~~*

խուսափեք ԴԻԱԿՆԵՐԻՑ~~

----------


## Elmo

> Եվ գուցե արժե ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել առանց կենդանիների դիմակների՞...


Դա սովորական ռադիկալիզմ է: Ես ինքս ավարտել եմ «Շրջակա միջավայրի ճարտարագիտական պաշտպանություն էներգետիկայի ճյուղում» բաժինը: Այսինքն ինքս մասնագիտությամբ էկոլոգ եմ: Շատ լավ գիտեմ ովքեր են ռադիկալիզմով տառապում, ովքեր են գործ անում, կամ մի բան ստեղծում բնությունը պաշտպանելու համար: Կան էկոլոգներ, որոնք զբաղված են բացառապես ակցիաներ, ցույցեր, կենդանիների դիմակներով խնջույքներ(օրինակի համար) կազմակերպելով, և կան էկոլոգներ, որոնք նստած պրոեկտներ են մշակում մարդու ազդեցությունը բնության վրա ավելի պակաս վտանգավոր դարձնելու համար: Մարդը չի կարող չվնասել բնությանը, այլապես կմեռնի, պետք ա մտածել ոնց փոքրացնել էդ ազդեցությունը: Իսկ կենդանիների դիմակներով վարունգ ուտելը հաստատ լավագույն տարբերակը չի:

----------


## Grieg

> Դա սովորական ռադիկալիզմ է: Ես ինքս ավարտել եմ «Շրջակա միջավայրի ճարտարագիտական պաշտպանություն էներգետիկայի ճյուղում» բաժինը: Այսինքն ինքս մասնագիտությամբ էկոլոգ եմ: Շատ լավ գիտեմ ովքեր են ռադիկալիզմով տառապում, ովքեր են գործ անում, կամ մի բան ստեղծում բնությունը պաշտպանելու համար: Կան էկոլոգներ, որոնք զբաղված են բացառապես ակցիաներ, ցույցեր, կենդանիների դիմակներով խնջույքներ(օրինակի համար) կազմակերպելով, և կան էկոլոգներ, որոնք նստած պրոեկտներ են մշակում մարդու ազդեցությունը բնության վրա ավելի պակաս վտանգավոր դարձնելու համար: Մարդը չի կարող չվնասել բնությանը, այլապես կմեռնի, պետք ա մտածել ոնց փոքրացնել էդ ազդեցությունը: Իսկ կենդանիների դիմակներով վարունգ ուտելը հաստատ լավագույն տարբերակը չի:


իհարկե, շատ լավ ա,  որ դու ամեն ինչ շատ լավ գիտես, և գուցե նույնիսկ բոլորից լավ գիտես և Հայաստանում ել լավագույն մասնագետն ես, գուցե բազմաթիվ ինովացիաներ ունես այդ բնագավառում և դա գաղտնիք է պահվում ?! 

ինչպես արդեն նշեցի կենդանիների միջազգային պաշտպանության օրն է, ու ամեն մեկը ազատ է իր իդեաներով մոտիկանալ, մեկը կարող ա առաջարկի դիմակ մյուսը թատերախաղ երրորդը մի ուրիշ բան.. և դրա մեջ անձամբ ես ոչ մի ռադիկալիզմ չեմ տեսնում ուղղակի մտքի ազատություն այդքան բան:

բացի դրանից բուսակերություն դա բնության պահպանության է 
եթե չես հավատում ուղղակի փնտրի ինտերնեում  vegetarianism environment և կգտնես լիքը հոդվածներ, եթե դա չգիտեիր ուրեմն երևի լավ չես սովորել մասնագիտություն, եթե գիտեիր գրածտ ջուր ծեծոցի ա,   ես ինքս ել սովոր ել եմ պոլիտեխնիկում ու նույն էներգետիկայի ֆակուլտետում ու ես նույնպես գիտեմ ով ով ա .

հիմա Հայաստանում լիքը "էկոլոգներ" կան որոնք փողով պատրաստ են ցանկացած մակարդակի խախտում համարել նորմայի մեջ, մի բարոյազրկված մարդկանց խումբ որոնց միևնունն է ինչ կլինի մեր ազգ հետ:

----------


## Elmo

> հիմա Հայաստանում լիքը "էկոլոգներ" կան որոնք փողով պատրաստ են ցանկացած մակարդակի խախտում համարել նորմայի մեջ, մի բարոյազրկված մարդկանց խումբ որոնց միևնունն է ինչ կլինի մեր ազգ հետ:


Դրա համար էլ ես մասնագիտությամբ չեմ աշխատում: Եթե հետաքրքիր ա , համակարգչային ցանցերի վրա եմ աշխատում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա բուսակերությամբ կենդանական աշխարհը փրկելուն.
Դու կաշվից կոշիկ կամ գոտի չես կապու՞մ(հագնում): Ես գնահատում եմ քո հոգատար վերաբերմունքը բնության նկատմամբ, բայց ռադիկալիզմն ու բանջարեղենային խնջույքները իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի կերպ չեն նպաստում բնության պահպանությանը: Դե մտածի մսի փոխարեն ինչ կարելի ա առաջարկել մարդկանց, որպեսզի կենդանի չորսան: Կամ էդ խանութի երշիկեղենն ու մսեղենը որսի միս հո չե՞ն: Դրանք հատուկ էդ նատակով աճացրած ընտանի կենդանիների միս են: Իսկ որսագողության դեմ պայքարելու միջոցները ինձնից լավ գիտես: Ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում էդ չի անցնի: Դե գնա ու նախարար արջ որսողին դատի:

----------


## Grieg

> Դրա համար էլ ես մասնագիտությամբ չեմ աշխատում: Եթե հետաքրքիր ա , համակարգչային ցանցերի վրա եմ աշխատում:





> բայց ռադիկալիզմն ու բանջարեղենային խնջույքները իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի կերպ չեն նպաստում բնության պահպանությանը


դա քո անձնական կարծիքնա մասնագետների կարծիքով բուսակերությունը նպաստում է բնության պահպմանը, 




> Դե մտածի մսի փոխարեն ինչ կարելի ա առաջարկել մարդկանց, որպեսզի կենդանի չորսան: Կամ էդ խանութի երշիկեղենն ու մսեղենը որսի միս հո չե՞ն: Դրանք հատուկ էդ նատակով աճացրած ընտանի կենդանիների միս են:


իհարկե կարելի է կանաչ տարածքները օգտագործել և բազմաթիվ բանջաևեղեն աճեցնել, իսկ թե այդ բանջարեղեներից ինչեր կարելի ա պատրաստել մենք կիմանանք խնջույքի ժամանակ  :Wink:   բայց նախապես կարող եմ ասել առողջ, կշտացնող ու համեղ ուտեստներ հաստատ կան   :Smile:   և դա իհարկե առանց սպանության





> Դու կաշվից կոշիկ կամ գոտի չես կապու՞մ(հագնում): : Կամ էդ խանութի երշիկեղենն ու մսեղենը որսի միս հո չե՞ն: Դրանք հատուկ էդ նատակով աճացրած ընտանի կենդանիների միս են: Իսկ որսագողության դեմ պայքարելու միջոցները ինձնից լավ գիտես: Ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում էդ չի անցնի: Դե գնա ու նախարար արջ որսողին դատի:


եթե այս հարցերիտ պատասխանեմ թեմայից շատ կշեղվենք, ուստի միայն ասեմ. որ ցանկացած քայլն էլ քայլ է ,  թող ամեն մեկը ինքը որոշի ինչքանով է կենդանին սնունդի առարկա, ինչքանով է սպանության ակտը սնունդ ընդունելու հետ համատեղելի, փոքր քայլերը մի օր դառնում են մեծ քայլեր որոնք ել բերում են լուրջ նվաճումների...

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե մտածի մսի փոխարեն ինչ կարելի ա առաջարկել մարդկանց, որպեսզի կենդանի չորսան: Կամ էդ խանութի երշիկեղենն ու մսեղենը որսի միս հո չե՞ն: Դրանք հատուկ էդ նատակով աճացրած ընտանի կենդանիների միս են:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, թե խոսքը միայն որսի մսի մասին է։ :Smile:  
Հլը պատկերացրու ինչ–որ ժամանակ գա, որ մարդիկ ուզեն նաև մարդու միս ուտել, ու դա արդարացնեն, հիմնավորելով, որ դրսում մարդ հո չեն որսում՝ ուտում են միայն հատուկ էդ նպատակով ֆերմաներում աճեցրած մարդկանց միսը։  :Nyam: 

Elmo ջան, մսից բացի լիքը ուրիշ ուտելու բան կա, որ հերիք է մարդուն առողջ ապրելու համար։ :Wink: 
Միլիոնավոր մարդիկ(նաև ես) առանց միս օգտագործելու լավ էլ առողջ ապրում են։ Ավելի առողջ, քան մսակերները։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեման ոնց որ թե քիչ–քիչ վերածվում է բուսակերության քննարկման՝ շեղվելով բուն հարցից։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ բուսակերության մասին առանձին թեմա կա այս բաժնում։ Կարող եք այնտեղ քննարկել, թե բուսակերությունն ինչքանով է օգտակար կամ վնասակար կամ անիմաստ։ 

Ափսոս, Հայաստանում չեմ, թե չէ մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեի։  :Sad:  Հենց ես գնացի, բուսակերները նոր ակտիվացան... 
Կանաչ խնջույքի մասնակիցներին կխնդրեի նկարներ տեղադրել այս թեմայում, շատ հետաքրքիր է։  :Wink:

----------


## նախշուն

Շատ լավ անցավ~~
Վաղը չորսին ԼՅՈՒՆՍԵ-ով լսեցեք~: մեր կերակուրների բաղադրատոմսերը~
իսկ տրամադրությունը շուտով կտեսնեք~~ հայտնվելիք նկարներում~~
Ափսոս , որ Ֆորումից ոչ մեկ չկար~
ինչու այդքան պասիվ~
հմ

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, թե խոսքը միայն որսի մսի մասին է։ 
> Հլը պատկերացրու ինչ–որ ժամանակ գա, որ մարդիկ ուզեն նաև մարդու միս ուտել, ու դա արդարացնեն, հիմնավորելով, որ դրսում մարդ հո չեն որսում՝ ուտում են միայն հատուկ էդ նպատակով ֆերմաներում աճեցրած մարդկանց միսը։


Արշակ ջան դու երևի էս օրինակը բերել ես մի քիչ ջղայնացած, բայց ինձ թվում է, ոչ շատ ժամանակ անց սա էլ իրական կլինի  :Sad:  հեռուստատեսությունը ողողվածա հիմար սարսափ ֆիլմերով, որոնք պրոպագանդում են մարդակերություն, սպանություն ու նման զզվելի բաներ  :Sad:  իսկ ակցիան իսկապես լավն է  :Smile:  կներեք, որ ես մսակեր եմ  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ անցավ~~
> Վաղը չորսին ԼՅՈՒՆՍԵ-ով լսեցեք~: մեր կերակուրների բաղադրատոմսերը~
> իսկ տրամադրությունը շուտով կտեսնեք~~ հայտնվելիք նկարներում~~
> Ափսոս , որ Ֆորումից ոչ մեկ չկար~
> ինչու այդքան պասիվ~


Չգիտեմ՝ ով ոնց, բայց ես գնացել էի տատիկիս տուն, դրա համար չեկա  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo ջան, մսից բացի լիքը ուրիշ ուտելու բան կա, որ հերիք է մարդուն առողջ ապրելու համար։
> Միլիոնավոր մարդիկ(նաև ես) առանց միս օգտագործելու լավ էլ առողջ ապրում են։ Ավելի առողջ, քան մսակերները։


Ես էլ մսի հետ առանձնապես սեր չունեմ: Ես ուզում էի նշեի, որ էդ ակցիան չի օգնի կենդանիների պահպանությանը: Պարզապես զվարճանալու իրար հետ շփվելու ու ծանոթանալու ձև ա, կենդանիների պաշտպանության պատրվակով:
Ես էլ եմ դեմ կենդանիների սպանդին:  :Smile:

----------


## նախշուն

Երեկ եկել էին մոտ 30հոգի, կային ամենակերներ~~որոնք մեծ հետաքրքությամբ եկել էին տեսնելու, համտեսելու, առողջանալու, զգալու~
մտածելու~
հենց նման ակցիաներն են օգնում ավելի ջերմ մթնոլորտում~~ուրախ, թարմ առողջ միջավայրում~~ՏՊԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ կանաչ Խնջույքից, ինքն իրեն հարց տալ, 
Լավ բայն ինչու ?, ինչու~~
եթե կարելի է առանց , սպանդի, արյան~ագրեսիայի, 


ԳԵՐԻ ՄԻ*'* ԵՂԻՐ ՍՏԱՄՈՔՍԻԴ
ՈՒՏԵԼՈՒՑ ԱՌԱՋ ՄՏԱՑԻՐ, ԹԵ *ՈՒՄ* ԷՍ ՈՒՏՈՒՄ~~

ՄՈՒՇՏԱԿ ԿՐԵԼՈՒՑ ԱՌԱՋ 
ՄՏԱԾԻ'Ր, ԹԵ ՈՒՄ* ԿՅԱՆՔՆ ԵՍ* ԿՐՈՒՄ

ԱԶԳԻ ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  ՉԱՓՎՈՒՄ Է ՆՐԱՆՈՎ, ԹԵ ՈՐՔԱՆ ԵՆ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՎԱԾ ԱՅԴ ԵՐԿՐՈՒՄ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻՆԵՐԸ~
 /Գհանդի Ջի/

Դե դե~~ որն է հաջորդը~~

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես էլ մսի հետ առանձնապես սեր չունեմ: Ես ուզում էի նշեի, որ էդ ակցիան չի օգնի կենդանիների պահպանությանը: Պարզապես զվարճանալու իրար հետ շփվելու ու ծանոթանալու ձև ա, կենդանիների պաշտպանության պատրվակով:
> Ես էլ եմ դեմ կենդանիների սպանդին:


Համենայն դեպս ինչքանով որ ես եմ տեղյակ ակցիայից, համաձայն եմ, որ այն գուցե անմիջական չէր օգնի կենդանիների պահպանությանը, բայց այդ հարցերում համակիրների իրար հետ ծանոթանալը, շփվելը կարող է նպաստել հետագայում առավել արդյունավետ համագործակցությանը, արդյունքում ոչ անմիջական օգուտ կարող է բերել :Smile: ։ Ի վերջո ևս մի առիթ ստեղծեց թեմայի մասին  բարձրաձայնելու ու քննարկելու։ 
Բացի դրանից ոնց հասկացա բուսական սննդի բաղադրատոմսեր են ներկայացվել, որով ցույց է տրվում, որ ոչ մսային սնունդը կարող է բավականաչափ բազմազան ու լավը լինել։ Մոտավորապես տենց  :Smile: 

Հ. Գ.
Ափսոս էդ օրը զբաղված էի ու չկարողացա ինքս մասնակցել։

----------


## նախշուն

§Մեզ մի կերեք¦, §Կենդանիները մեր բարեկամներն են¦§Շունը մարդու լավագույն ընկերն է¦,- , 
շաբաթ օրը երեւանցիներին կոչ էին անում մոտ 2 տասնյակ կենդանիների դիմակներ կրող երիտասարդներ, որոնք երթ էին նախաձեռնել նվիրված կենդանիների պաշտպանության միջազգային օրվան:
Երթը մեկնարկեց Շառլ Ազնավուրի անվան հրապարակից. ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները փորձեցին արգելել այն` պատճառաբանելով, որ երիտասարդները չունեն քաղաքապետարանի թույլտվություն: §Հարյուր հոգուց պակաս մասնակից ունեցող միջոցառումը ոչ զանգվածային է եւ ըստ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության` մենք ոչ մի թույլտվության կարիք չունենք¦,- երիտասարդները ոստիկաններին հիշեցրեցին իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքը, սակայն վերջիններս չընկրկեցին. §Դուք սխալ գիտեք, երթ անելու իրավունք չկա¦,- պնդում էին ոստիկանները: Բնապահպան երիտասարդները ստիպված եղան ոստիկաններին ցույց տալ ոչ զանգվածային միջոցառում անցկացնելու իրենց իրավունքը հաստատող ՀՀ սահմանադրության տպագիր տարբերակը, որից հետո §օրենքներին լավ ծանոթ¦ ոստիկաններն այլեւս չփորձեցին խոչընդոտել նրանց:
Կենդանիների դիմակներ կրող երիտասարդները քաղաքացիներին հյուրասիրում էին միրգ ու բանջարեղեն` քարոզելով ուտել բուսական սնունդ եւ չսպանել կենդանիներին:
Ի դեպ, բնապահպան երիտասարդները երեկ բուսակերների խնջույք էին կազմակերպել Բուսաբանական այգում. խնջույքին մատուցել են միմիայն բուսական սնունդ` ապացուցելով, որ առանց մսի էլ կարելի է բազմաթիվ համեղ կերակրատեսակներ պատրաստել:

----------


## Grieg



----------


## Koms

Ինչպես տեսնում եմ` ակցիան հաջող է անցել:  :Smile:  
դե ինչ` խիստ կարեւոր եմ համարում նմանատիպի բնապահպանական ակցիաների անցկացումը մեր երկրում; այդպես էլ շարունակեք~,

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, նոր տեսա, որ նկարները դրել եք։  :Smile:  Ինչ հավես նկարներ են։ Երանի ես էլ Հայաստանում լինեի, եկած լինեի...  :Sad:

----------


## Grieg

> Վայ, նոր տեսա, որ նկարները դրել եք։  Ինչ հավես նկարներ են։ Երանի ես էլ Հայաստանում լինեի, եկած լինեի...


հա ափսոս ներկա չէիք ոչ դու ~ ոչ Արշակը ոչ sh_joyը  :Sad:  ոչ էլ ակումբի այլ բուսակերները` Ihusik, Ivy, Amaru, ... , ...
հուսամ մյուս անգամ կհաջողվի բոլորով հանդիպել  :Smile:

----------

